# rib pain-chest pain



## shepherddl (Feb 4, 2015)

Patient presents to the ER following a fall. It is determined she has a fractured rib. We are to code an admitting and principal DX would her admitting DX be 786.50 for chest pain unspecified or would it be 338.11 for acute pain due to trauma?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2015)

shepherddl said:


> Patient presents to the ER following a fall. It is determined she has a fractured rib. We are to code an admitting and principal DX would her admitting DX be 786.50 for chest pain unspecified or would it be 338.11 for acute pain due to trauma?



What exactly does the documentation state.


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 4, 2015)

HI

You should code only 786.50 do not code 338.11, otherwise if document support for ''Acute pain due to trauma'' than you should code only 338.11

ED depart do not consider as Acute pain

''No documentation Don't code''

Regards,
Balamurugan M, CPC,CPC-H,CCS


----------

